# Voting



## In the Kitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't know if this is not right to ask this question, but if  you are voting what time will you go?  The news show all say will be 2-3 hour wait.  Are you going to wait that long to vote?  I don't know if I can.  

I am planning on getting there half hour before the polls open up.  Used to work at the polls until I got frustrated with confusion about candidates.  Guess I should have worked again this time, that way I could have voted when I got there.


----------



## middie (Nov 3, 2008)

I have to work from 5:30-1:30 tomorrow, so I won't makes it to the polls until sometime after 2:00


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

mailed mine in today


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 3, 2008)

Our precinct is all rural, the township hall is very small.... if there's a line it will be short, but mostly in the evening its "busy". (20 people waiting) 
We will go mid-morning.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't care how long the lines are, I will vote regardless. We vote at our parish church, so there will be lots of people to talk with before, during and after voting.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 3, 2008)

my precinct also is rural and small..only 75 registered voters in my precinct, polls are open for 13 hours, I do not expect a line...will go about 9:00...there will be a flurry as the polls open, another late afternoon...i usually get to go right in the booth when i arrive


----------



## babetoo (Nov 3, 2008)

mailed in ballot last week. i vote by mail to avoid lines . also like to take my time on ballot itself.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 3, 2008)

We sent ours in the mail on Friday. Going to son & daughter in law's house to share the evening with them. Election Cake?? I guess there is such a thing.


----------



## B'sgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

We'll be going as soon as DH gets home from work. Maybe we'll bring dinner with us. I'm babysitting while my friend votes earlier in the day, I'm hoping she'll return the favor.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 3, 2008)

Wife and I are both working 9 to 9 tomorrow so we will be voting first thing in the morning.


----------



## homecook (Nov 3, 2008)

I will be going as soon as the polls open. I know there will be a line, there always is.  I'm hoping ds will go with me but he works tonight and who knows if he'll get up in time. Dh will probably go sometime in the afternoon. 

Barb


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

I voted last Wednesday. 
The news had been saying since the 20th of Oct. that the lines were up to 2 hours long. 
I didn't want to wait til the last day - Nov. 4th. 
So I readied myself for the wait with a cold bottle of water and a magazine and trucked on down.
I was in and out in 15 minutes! 
And I still haven't read the magazine! LOL!
(Oh, Florida is 1 of 30 states that had early voting rights.)(Good thing, because we would never have all made it on election day, I don't think)


----------



## Katie H (Nov 3, 2008)

From another prospective,  I'll be acting as an election official.  I have to be at the polls at least 5:15 a.m.  

We prepare the voting machines and get all the voting documents ready.  Also went to "election school" a week ago to learn about all the rules/regs/laws that govern this current election.  My head is about to pop.

I'm so proud of all our citizens who take the time to vote and make a difference, regardless of party.   Isn't it nice we can do "our thing?"

I'm tired already and I haven't even set my alarm clock.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

Good for you, Katie. I worked the polls up north and a couple of years down here. I don't know why I didn't work this year, but wish I did. I would have raked in some $$. The polls were originally opened 9am - 7pm, but when the long lines started, they extended the times from 7am-7pm.
I hope you have an easy day of it tomorrow, without having to instruct and monitor too many people. Bring water.
And definitely glad you're getting out.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 3, 2008)

Buck and I worked the polls for many years.  Part of arriving early has to do with setting everything up.

We learned long ago to pack lots of breakfast, lunch and snack foods.  Since we are not allowed to leave the premises, we have to provide for ourselves. 

Our voting area is in a very rural area and there are no "food" places available so we make do as we can.  I have packed my tote with all manner of goodies.  Also have two batches of cake mix cookies to keep us occupied?!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 3, 2008)

James's driver's license fell apart (turns out they had problems with several around the time he got his), and we got to the DMV *one minute* too late today, so we will have to go do that first, since he will need that to vote.  We will probably vote late afternoon.

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll probably go mid morning.  I expect the early shift folks will be there when the polls open.  I'll let them get their votes in and try to show up around 11 am before the lunch rush.  I have never had to wait more than a couple of minutes to vote since moving to VA so I'm not sure what to expect.  I know when I voted in Ohio, there would be a line and a 20-30 min wait.


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 3, 2008)

DH and I voted last Tuesday. I really would have preferred voting tomorrow, but DH can't stand for too long, and the lines probably will be long.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

You all sound so positive about the opportunity to give your opinion.  I am looking forward to getting up there soon as possible (before the sun) to wait in line.  People around here are very committed when it comes to voting.  Take that back, the neighbors across the street makes it known one vote doesn't make a difference.  

I am sure the candidates are glad it is over.  Like a whirlwind they had to go through everyday.  so many many people.  Just  like when i first went to Disneyworld, never believed there were so many people.  

thanks for all your comments.  I certainly was curious how you all felt about it and happy to know you all really care.  So let's keep our fingers crossed and say a prayer that the one who wins will be the best one for our country.  I always believe we can make a difference.


----------



## smoke king (Nov 4, 2008)

JoeV said:


> I don't care how long the lines are, I will vote regardless.



True that, Joe-One thing my folks impressed upon me long ago-its my responsibility, as well as a privlege to vote.

If I have to stand in line all day, my voice will be heard!!


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Take that back, the neighbors across the street makes it known one vote doesn't make a difference.


 
Thats sad - one vote can make a difference and it is the collection of those one votes that really make the difference. We have a big problem over here with 40 percent or less turnouts - that can't be democratic.
Actually Isaac Asimov wrote a short story called the voter where all the elections across the USA were determined by a computer analysing the responses of 1 person.

Have fun everyone and we look forward to hearing who is your new president.


----------



## Wart (Nov 4, 2008)

One vote won't make a difference .... last time 65,000 of those 'one votes' would have.

I went to vote early last Thursday at the Board of Elections. All the early voters in the county had to go to the board to cast their ballot.

The line was at least 200 long and there were 6 machines. About a two hour wait.

I left.

Tomorrow there will be 80 stations in the county with 3~5 machines per station. I figure the wait will be less, Still I'm taking two crosswords, three if you count the NY Times, and a chair.

No way I'm missing it, going as soon as I get up.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Nov 4, 2008)

Im naother one.  absentee ballot.

got to work 7am to 7pm and i work about 2 hours from where i vote.  same with the wife.

i do enjoy voting in person.  and I have only missed 1 election becuase I had moved


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2008)

i woke up this morning feeling very good, very patriotic. i'm going to vote tonight.

it's good to see so many people getting involved, as they should always have been. it stinks that it takes a massive crisis or three to motivate americans, but that may be because so many people live good lives, or at least know that they have the oppurtunity to. 
it shows that were not the slumbering dope that much of world has come to think of us.



U.S.A.! U.S.A.!  U.S.A.!


----------



## Max Sutton (Nov 4, 2008)

*Voting today!*


  I'm going to drive over to my polling place around 10 AM today. I'll stay to vote no matter how long the lines may be on Election Day. I'm very excited. 

I believe that *Election Day* should be a *national holiday* so that working voters would have all day to cast their votes.

I'm retired so I have all day to cast my vote.

I've voted in every election (primary and general) since *1964.*


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i woke up this morning feeling very good, very patriotic.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S.A.! U.S.A.! U.S.A.!


 
DITTO,Buckytom

U.S.A.! U.S.A.!U.S.A.!


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 4, 2008)

Just got back from voting. It was a bit rainy and early, so it took 15 minutes total.
According to the counter on the ballot eating machine, I was number 214. 
Apparently NC is a swing state, since we have seen more Presidential candidates this
time than ever before that I can remember. Should be interesting.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 4, 2008)

I picked my Dad up this morning and we arrived at our polling place about 7:15AM. Even though the line was out the door and down the sidewalk, it only took us about 25mins. I know it may take a lot longer to vote this year, but I'm very happy to see so many people participate in our process!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 4, 2008)

Dh and I also voted absentee ballot. I can tell you one thing I will be real glad when it's over and we dont have to suffer through anymore politcal ads on TV.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 4, 2008)

We live in Florida, too. Took advantage of early voting on the 20th.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 4, 2008)

P.S. *NO *disrespect on my part for any members from other countries. Please believe me. I just feel I live in the best of all worlds. But we do have our problems, too. And I've only visited 2 other countries.


----------



## homecook (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got back from voting. Dh, ds and I went at 6:30 am and the line was outrageous! We came back home and went back at 8:30. We were done by 9:30. It wasn't too bad. 
I was just surprised how many people didn't know where their polling place was. There were quite a few that were told there polling place was somewhere else. Wouldn't you check that out before going?? Oh well, I did my duty.

Barb


----------



## Barbara (Nov 4, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Dh and I also voted absentee ballot. I can tell you one thing I will be real glad when it's over and we dont have to suffer through anymore politcal ads on TV.


 
We don't get too many of the political ads for President because California will go big for O'Bama so neither candidate spends the money. We do get a lot of ads for local stuff though and I too will be glad to have those over as well as all the signs all over the place - and now it's raining so they will all be a mess. Candidates are supposed to pick up the signs after the election, but sometimes it just doesn't get done.


----------



## Wart (Nov 4, 2008)

Golly, I went in around 10 A.M.,

6 people in line,

was out by 10:30.

I would NOT want to be there at 5 this afternoon.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 4, 2008)

ROUND 1:







My early morning voting attempt with my wife was a major *FAIL* as there was a long line around the building at our local elementary school polling place and we both had to be at work by 9.  We will take time off from work during the middle of the day and try again.  After work is not an option because we close our shops at 9pm.

This is one reason why I think a major election day should be a national holiday to avoid these scheduling conflicts.  Plus, there will be increase in voter turnout as well.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 4, 2008)

I got up (technically I was already awake since 5:30) took a quick shower and had voted by 7:15.  No lines.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 4, 2008)

I went around 11:00 am like I had planned and found no wait at all.  I was done by 11:05 am.  My hubby was up there at 5:30 to set up some signs and he said there were about 100 folks waiting for the place to open and at one point he estimated 250 in line.  One of the polling monitors said that at 11:00 they had counted 1100 votes on the paper ballots and that did not include the electronic ballots. (Here in VA we have 2 options.)  That puts it on track for 80% turnout which is phenomenal for our area.  We usually only hit around 45-50%.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted ,  no lines at all, only one person was in front of me.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted around 9 AM, there was nobody, there, or rather there was no line.


----------



## GB (Nov 4, 2008)

I went on my lunch hour at 1pm. Lots of people there, but no line. I was in and out in 5 minutes.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

Walked in, 3 or 4 people in booths, a few hanging out chatting. 
Voted, came out, had a few chunks of fresh rutabega supplied by one of the election officials, came home. 
Boy I love living in the country!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> James's driver's license fell apart (turns out they had problems with several around the time he got his), and we got to the DMV *one minute* too late today, so we will have to go do that first, since he will need that to vote.  We will probably vote late afternoon.
> 
> Barbara



Hi, Barbara. You've probably taken care of this already, but FYI, you need ID, but not PHOTO ID in South Carolina: State Requirements for Voter ID


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

We all went and voted en mass a couple of weeks ago. I had to be at my mom's last week and I wasn't sure I'd be back home in time to vote today. It was awesome when we voted because it was my 18 year old son's first time to vote so the whole family went and voted together and then went out for lunch to celebrate this big rite of passage! I'm so excited and impressed to see how many young, first time voters are turning out to vote.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 4, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> We all went and voted en mass a couple of weeks ago. I had to be at my mom's last week and I wasn't sure I'd be back home in time to vote today. It was awesome when we voted because it was my 18 year old son's first time to vote so the whole family went and voted together and then went out for lunch to celebrate this big rite of passage! I'm so excited and impressed to see how many young, first time voters are turning out to vote.


 THAT sure sounds encouraging and positive.  Congratulations to your 18 year old.  May he always have a right to make a choice in his life, voting is one of highest choices person can make.  Privilege!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 4, 2008)

Boy I love living in the country!!! 
[/QUOTE]

So happy you realize it.  Not everyone gets to have that experience.  And what a difference it truly makes.  Good for you!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Barbara. You've probably taken care of this already, but FYI, you need ID, but not PHOTO ID in South Carolina: State Requirements for Voter ID


Thanks!  We are actually on the way to the DMV now and then will vote.  It was someone at the DMV who told him he would need it to vote, but that doesn't necessarily mean she knew what she was talking about.  However, he does need to replace it anyway, so we might as well do it now.

Barbara


----------



## Bigjim68 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just got back from voting.  No wait, no lines.  Went at 2:00 in the rain.


----------



## JoeV (Nov 4, 2008)

homecook said:


> I just got back from voting. Dh, ds and I went at 6:30 am and the line was outrageous! We came back home and went back at 8:30. We were done by 9:30. It wasn't too bad.
> I was just surprised how many people didn't know where their polling place was. There were quite a few that were told there polling place was somewhere else. Wouldn't you check that out before going?? Oh well, I did my duty.
> 
> Barb



Yep, I can vouch for Barb because we said hello to each other this morning at the polls. Just two more DC'ers doing their patriotic duty.

Now the TV will be filled tonight with talking heads saying the obvious...ad nauseum! Hopefully things get back to normal on Wenesday. 

JoeV


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> THAT sure sounds encouraging and positive.  Congratulations to your 18 year old.  May he always have a right to make a choice in his life, voting is one of highest choices person can make.  Privilege!


Thanks, ITK. I think it is one of the greatest privileges we have as citizens and I have tried to make sure each of my kids understands it comes with the responsibility to actually vote!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to clarify in case anyone thinks I meant to criticize. I understand voter apathy. There have been many years that I seriously wondered if my vote really counted (or even if it _would_ be counted!) I still tend to feel disenfranchised from my government. But I stubbornly cling to the ideals that I was taught in school and so I vote. But for those of you that have chosen not to for whatever reason, I'm not standing in judgement.


----------



## miniman (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree Fisher's Mom. I can understand why people don't vote, but I also think if you don't vote, you can't complain. If I have voted, I therefore have a right to comment on the actions of those elected. If you don't vote, I don't believe you can say anything - you have a right to try and change what you don't like.


----------



## middie (Nov 4, 2008)

No lines when I got there. In and out in about 5 minutes. Now when I was leaving there was about 11 or 12 people in line.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 4, 2008)

ROUND 2:

I went back to my polling place at 3pm.  No line this time.  Voted.  Back at work now.  
I'll stop at Starbux for my free cup of coffee tonight.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2008)

We didn't have to wait more than a few minutes.  This was the first time we have used the electronic voting machines here.  Looks like Pageland may finally be moving toward the 21st century.  

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 4, 2008)

I was the first person to vote in my town this morning!  about 10 people behind me at 6am.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2008)

Whoa!  What a day!

I arrived at the precinct at 5 a.m. and we set up our machines and, here, as in jabbur's area, we used both electronic and paper-like opportunities to cast votes.  I assisted voters with the electronic machines and learned to expand my patience skills.

I live in a very, very rural area and the turnout was amazing.  From the time the doors opened, the line went out of the building, onto the sidewalk and into the parking lot until nearly noon.  At one point I thought my eyeballs were going to float, if you get my meaning.

Steady stream all day long, even up until the 6 p.m. closing time.

Lots of new first-time young voters, which is lovely to see.  In past years Buck and I didn't see as many as we thought there should be.  Gotta exercise your right to vote.  I'm happy to live in a country where we are free to do this without issue.

However, as homecook mentioned, many voters didn't know where they were supposed to vote.  Fortunately, our precincts are relatively close together (read that about a mile or so) and it was not inconvenient for the voter to go to their correct polling place.

I'm wasted but happy I could assist and serve.

P.S.  The most exciting part of the day was when one young man challenged his ability to vote at our precinct.  He got into a "serious" argument with one of our polling officials, the sheriff was called and things went kinda negative from there.  The young man later came back with a gun.  Fortunately there was no issue when he returned.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2008)

Katie E said:


> ...P.S. The most exciting part of the day was when one young man challenged his ability to vote at our precinct. He got into a "serious" argument with one of our polling officials, the sheriff was called and things went kinda negative from there. The young man later came back with a gun. Fortunately there was no issue when he returned.


Yikes!  I'm glad things didn't turn out badly.  It seems to me that in the amount of time it took him to go get his gun he could have gone to the right polling place!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL Barbara!!!! No kidding! 
Some people's kids, huh?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Yikes!  I'm glad things didn't turn out badly.  It seems to me that in the amount of time it took him to go get his gun he could have gone to the right polling place!
> 
> Barbara



Thank you, Barbara.  It had more to do with his qualifications to vote (because of driver's license thing) than his appropriate precinct, but he didn't see it that way.  He's had some law-abiding issues anyway so it was no surprise he caused some problems.

Still, it was a little scary.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 4, 2008)

I stood in line for maybe 20 seconds - it could have been 3 seconds if the voter and "voter helper" didn't talk about how they knew each other years ago   No ID required, as usual.  That always amazes me!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 4, 2008)

KE maybe they just think you have a name that couldn't possibly be made up and on the sheet!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah!  Well, of course it is always "someone else's" fault!  I'm just glad he didn't end up taking his frustration out with bullets.

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 4, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> KE maybe they just think you have a name that couldn't possibly be made up and on the sheet!


----------



## Claire (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish I'd seen this BEFORE today.  I've voted in in many states and only stood in line for any length of time once, in Florida.  Here in my small town, Illinois, we still fill in the oval with an ink pen.  Heaven forbid!  We actually don't have to worry about if the puncher hit the spot correctly, or if someone missed the spot on the computer screen.  We go in, fill in the dots, deposit them, and walk out.  No mistakes.  It is almost impossible to confuse the ballot. It is probably the cheapest, and maybe the most full-proof method of voting.


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Claire,
We voted the same way in our little Illinois town. It was so easy and pretty much mistake proof. I hope progress doesn't catch up with us.


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2008)

We vote with paper ballots and felt tip pens as well, but do not think they are mistake proof. If the little bubble is not filled out completely or is filled out too much then there can be errors.


----------



## mikki (Nov 6, 2008)

We use the voting machines ( made here in Jamestown NY) you flip down a tab it shows a red arrow for the person you want to vote for. Vote doesn't get counted until you open the curtian, so while your in there you can flip them back and fourth as many times as you want. Best machines as far as I'm concerned, no tabs to be left, no it's not filled in enough or anything like that.


----------



## Wart (Nov 7, 2008)

I remember the first time I was in a voting booth. It couldn't have been 1960 as that would have made me 2 years old so it must have been the '62 or '64 election.

Pull the handle, the curtain closes behind, all those rows upon rows, regiment and symmetrical heavy mechanical switches, that dramatic bold X that appeared when a switch was selected ... could even say that was the first time I voted. Mom held me up so I could reach the lever she pointed to.

Then pull the lever, the curtains parted and the machine made a great Wreeep, BANG noise (that about made me pee) and I knew something important had happened.

I haven't thought about that in years.

Thanks.


----------



## Claire (Nov 8, 2008)

What a wonderful memory.  We were military, so my parents always voted absentee ballots.  I really never saw the process until I, at age 22+, moved to Arlington, VA.  We had the ballots many have described, where you choose your candidates then put everything in place, and when you open the curtain, it is set.   But I really like the system we have (that is to fill in the dot with a pen) here.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, I'm getting caught up with DC - been too busy this past week. Yes, we voted absentee - mailed our ballots about three weeks ago. All of our friends from the US who live here voted. Just because we don't live in the US doesn't mean we don't care about what happens...my son in China also voted. The people here in Mexico were very interested in our election and have been asking us if we voted, who we voted for, etc.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 9, 2008)

voting machine here was push buttons for the candidate and then push button at the bottom where it says vote.
You go to the table ,  the person looks up your name , you sign it in the book then you go vote.


----------

